# White mould on wood



## SueD (10 Jan 2015)

hi I recently had diatoms in my 2 month old planted tank, which has since died off. Now my piece of root is covered in a white mould. Can anyone advise me on whether this is harmful to the fish and shrimp? I'm reading conflicting advice on whether to dispose of the wood or not. Advice would be really appreciated. Thankyou


----------



## SueD (10 Jan 2015)




----------



## GHNelson (10 Jan 2015)

Hi 
Harmless mould!
Should disappear after a few weeks do some large water changes in between!
hoggie


----------



## SueD (10 Jan 2015)

Hi Hoggie
Thankyou for the quick reply really appreciated. I'm doing 50% water change weekly (half tap & half RO), is this sufficient?

Sue


----------



## sonicninja (10 Jan 2015)

I agree, I've had this too. I've removed mine during water changes by siphon it off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SueD (11 Jan 2015)

Ok great. I will persevere, as the root is stunning weaving amongst the plants!

Did it take long to disappear?


----------



## GHNelson (11 Jan 2015)

Hi Sue
Do 2 a week if you can!
Usually about 3 to 4 weeks....Apple snails will eat it but they tend to go a wandering.... so not suitable for a open top tank!
hoggie


----------



## SueD (11 Jan 2015)

hogan53 said:


> Hi Sue
> Do 2 a week if you can!
> Usually about 3 to 4 weeks....Apple snails will eat it but they tend to go a wandering.... so not suitable for a open top tank!
> hoggie


Great i will increase the water changes, starting today.

although I would love one I will not be going with the apple snail, as I want to keep my plants and shrimp


----------



## tam (11 Jan 2015)

I soaked mine about a week and it had a sort of 1/2" think layer of fluffy white slime all over it, then scrubbed it with a tooth brush and popped it in my tank. It's not regrown 4 days in though that could part be down to the Oto/algae shrimp. The bit I left soaking is still slimy.


----------



## SueD (11 Jan 2015)

Yes I did soak mine for nearly 2 weeks. I got majority of it out through siphoning 50% water change.


tam said:


> ........ could part be down to the Oto/algae shrimp...



Aargh ottos I am looking forward to getting some in a few weaks. How many do you have as a school?


----------



## tam (12 Jan 2015)

SueD said:


> Aargh ottos I am looking forward to getting some in a few weaks. How many do you have as a school?



Just one lonely one at the moment, but I've a new quarantine tank currently growing algae so I'm hoping to get three more next weekend. My tanks only a 75l so I'm worried more than that are there might not be enough food, as I've read they aren't so keen on algae wafers/supplementary greens.


----------



## Sk3lly (13 Jan 2015)

Also red ramshorn snails get rid of the stuff. Well they did for me. They look quite nice for snails. I got mine off of ebay


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kam Sandhu (13 Jan 2015)

I've just had this in my tank, loads of, all over my java moss as well.

Harmless, fish and shrimp didnt touch it, took 6 weeks for it to go.


----------



## SueD (13 Jan 2015)

It's slowly going! I have an army of shrimps in the tank so I'm hoping they are making a dent in it along with the water changes.


----------



## SueD (13 Jan 2015)

Sk3lly said:


> Also red ramshorn snails ....



Thanks for advice but don't fancy snails! I've had some hitchhikers recently!


----------



## SueD (13 Jan 2015)

Kam Sandhu said:


> I've just had this in my tank, loads of, all over my java moss as well.
> 
> Harmless, fish and shrimp didnt touch it, took 6 weeks for it to go.


As long as it eventually all goes I don't mind! as I'm finding out it's all about getting the parameters right!


----------

